# not ready to give up



## rlinehan (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,
I recently replace the Carb on my Bolens G10 HH100 after rebuilding the old one myself and then again by a pro because it would flood instantly. I replaced it with the recommend replacement. The only difference is the fuel pump is now connected by a 2 inch fuel line instead of a direct connection. 
As first the engine started but lopped and would shut down after a minute or so. I forgot to set the adjustment screws. I set them both to 1 1/2 turns. Now I get nothing. It wouldn't even turn over with ether. 
Its was getting fuel, It had spark. Just in case it was not enough spark I pulled the flywheel. One wire was rubbing against the flywheel. I fixed that wire and put it back together.
The engine turns over but still will not start. If I put my hand on over the carb while cranking i can get it to fire once. I'm running out of things to fix or check. Any ideas?
Thank you


----------

